# Pond soil and Tropica soil



## latheaxe (10 Feb 2022)

Is anyone using pond soil? Was thinking of using pond soil with a top layer of Tropica soil. Any views for or against it?


----------



## Sam66 (10 Feb 2022)

I haven't tried it but would think you'll need quite a thick layer of Tropica to stop the pond soil diffusing into the water.   That or a layer of sand in between.  Just because of the Tropica grain size.


----------



## Maf 2500 (10 Feb 2022)

For using pond soil in general there is much info in this thread (13 pages): The Soil Substrate or Dirted Planted Tank - A How to Guide


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (10 Feb 2022)

It’s what I use, I followed Tim’s guide as well


----------



## latheaxe (10 Feb 2022)

Great stuff. Thanks


----------



## Leroy4bz (28 Feb 2022)

Very informative, thanks for taking the time to do it.


----------



## dean (5 Mar 2022)

I’ve used it on my 350 litre as per that thread and topped it with plastic mesh then small gravel 
It’s low tech but been running for years now without any issues 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon Cole (2 Apr 2022)

Using pond soil, I had bombastic Sagittaria subulata and Limnobium laevigatum growth. I covered it with gravel and there was no colouration, no algae and minimal lighting. I don't think I really changed the water. Some of it is very good indeed. It just depends upon the brand. Mine looked like a dark compost. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## NatalieHurrell (19 Apr 2022)

I have Growise Aquatic Compost in mesh bags, mixed with a little coarse sand and some pea gravel. It's capped with coarse sand.  Plants are growing well and no algae (only using fairly low light).  Would do the same again happily.


----------

